# Thanksgiving



## diddyriddick (Nov 24, 2009)

May each and every one of you have all the food, family, friends, and football that your heart could want, and your stomach can stand! Happy Turkey day, all!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks. I love Thanksgiving Dinner!!! Been hitting the walking trails hard and heavy in order to loose a few pounds before the big meal(s) 
Have to bake a Pecan Pie and some Banana Bread as a contribution to the Thanksgiving Feast as well.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep Happy Turkey Day all!!!

I am going to be gone for a few days..


----------



## Erich (Nov 24, 2009)

I abhore Turkey, this week is going to be quite painful knowing full well that my mother in law probably has severe Lymphoma and which has gone into her brain. Am trying to get above water and be thankful in everything ........

celebrate hard guys !

E ~


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 24, 2009)

So
do you guys eat turkey now and then again in a month's time?

That's alot of turkey...


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 24, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> So
> do you guys eat turkey now and then again in a month's time?
> 
> That's alot of turkey...



Hi Colin,

As a Brit living in the US of A, the short answer is...no (although some of the turkeys over here are big enough to suffice for both Thanksgiving and Christmas).

Hope all's well in sunny (ok liquid sunshine at present) Blighty!

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 24, 2009)

buffnut453 said:


> Hope all's well in sunny (ok liquid sunshine at present) Blighty!


Currently being battered by storms
Cumbria is relatively safe from all of that however, as it is currently underwater...

UK weather: situation normal


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy TG to everybody.


----------



## ontos (Nov 24, 2009)

I want to wish everyone on this fantastic site, a wonderful Thanksgiving, and Holidays.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Thanks Giving to everyone! Hope all is well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy and safe Turkey Day to all!

TO


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving Day to everyone. 



Biedny Turek.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2009)

Dobre jedzenie chociaż!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you Americans!



Colin1 said:


> Currently being battered by storms
> Cumbria is relatively safe from all of that however, as it is currently underwater...
> 
> UK weather: situation normal



Pretty much average.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy TG to everyone!

My day will be filled with cooking, cooking, cooking! I got 20 people coming over and I planned a menu for that many. Uuughhh!

Rochie, I need your hat!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dobre jedzenie chociaż!



Fez też?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> So
> do you guys eat turkey now and then again in a month's time?
> 
> That's alot of turkey...


Turkey for Thanksgiving and Ham for Christmas...

And all the fixin's!


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Turkey day to everyone. Even big tom says Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## ontos (Nov 24, 2009)

Same here Dave, Thanksgiving Turkey and Christmas Ham.


----------



## Erich (Nov 24, 2009)

ba humbug I run over big fat turds like that Tom with my Bike every April

enjoy gang !


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 25, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Turkey for Thanksgiving and Ham for Christmas...
> 
> And all the fixin's!



Turkey for Thanksgiving and Steaks for Christmas. 

Big, juicy fat steaks!!!!!!!!!!! YUM

(I hate ham)


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2009)

Erich said:


> ba humbug I run over big fat turds like that Tom with my Bike every April
> 
> enjoy gang !


lmao Erich, yer killin' me here! 



KMeyrick said:


> Turkey for Thanksgiving and Steaks for Christmas.
> 
> Big, juicy fat steaks!!!!!!!!!!! YUM
> 
> (I hate ham)


But we have BBQ'd steaks just about every Saturday...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Have a good one States side, well just sink a stubby or two in honour of TG


----------



## v2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving Day to everyone!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2009)

Have a great Thanksgiving, my fellow yanks. I am just recovering from a nasty stomach bug and ate my first substantial food since Saturday last night, so I have a few pounds to put back on, maybe all in one night! Then the project begins, the home office is getting paint and flooring and I get to do it all. But that's two punches off the honey-do list. 

Here is a little funny one I got in the e-mail the other day, how pumpkin pies are made.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 25, 2009)

How turkeys avoid detection.

TO


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2009)

My favorite holiday is here!

We wont be celeptrating until Saturday though. I have to work on Friday and it is just too much stress, cooking for 17 people and then having to work the next day leaving it all to my wife to clean up her self. 

Because of this we will be going to the Military Dining Facility at the airfield tomorrow and eating Thanksgiving Dinner with the soldiers. Then on Saturday I will be cooking for 17 people and having a good Thanksgiving dinner with friends and family and have a nice party afterwards with them.

I will be cooking:

Turkey
Glazed Ham
Stuffing
King Crab Legs (possibly)
Shrimp Cocktail
Deviled Eggs
Mashed Potatos
Carrots
Giblet Gravy
Dinner Rolls
Corn on the Cobb
Macaroni and Cheese
Green Bean Casserole
Veggie Platter with Dip
Pumpkin Pie
Blue Berry Pie
Apple Pie



Colin1 said:


> So
> do you guys eat turkey now and then again in a month's time?
> 
> That's alot of turkey...



One of the best things about Thanksgiving is the left over Turkey Day Sandwiches.

I like to take the bread and put some turkey, ham, gravy, green bean casserole, and a bit of Mac And Cheese and put in the micro and heat it up.

But as for a month later at Christmas time, we usually eat wild game for Christmas. Either Deer, Boar or Goose. Usually Boar together with Knoedel (a really good dumpling type thing) and red cabbage.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My favorite holiday is here!
> 
> One of the best things about Thanksgiving is the left over Turkey Day Sandwiches.
> 
> I like to take the bread and put some turkey, ham, gravy, green bean casserole, and a bit of Mac And Cheese and put in the micro and heat it up.




You and me both on the favorite holiday.
Just jumped on the scale, lost 3 pounds so far this week so I have some room to do some serious eating tomorrow
Left over Turkey on bread with gravy on top is one of the best things in the world IMHO.
Have to bake a Chocolate-Pecan Pie tonight, then some Bananna Bread tomorrow morning, that's the extent of my cooking, younger sister does the rest.

Countdown to the feeding frenzy starts now, bring it on!!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank gawd Chris, I thought I was the only one cooking for the multitudes!

Heres what my menu is:

_Appetizers_
Deviled eggs
Celery w/ cream cheese
Carrots/celery/cauliflower with dip

_Main Course_
Turkey
Garlic Mashed Potatoes
Candied sweet potatoes
Sweet white corn
Zucchini w/ stewed tomatoes
Swedish meatballs
Home-made stuffing
Jellied cranberry sauce
Apple sauce
gravy
dinner rolls

_Dessert_
Apple Pie
Pumpkin Pie
Boston Cream cheese cake
Assorted other cheese cakes

man, I hope I make it through this!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Thank gawd Chris, I thought I was the only one cooking for the multitudes!



Glad to see you boys doin' the cooking!

Me? I just show up at my sister's and go straight to the cold beer. 

Have a happy guys, and don't burn the Turkey!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

This year I did Thanksgiving because last year I did Passover. There are about 4 holidays with about 4 cooks in the extended family so we switch holidays.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2009)

One thing that I'll be forever greatful for, is to call each and everyone of you a FRIEND. You couldn't come closer to my heart, even if we're of the same flesh and blood....

I wish you and your loved ones, a most wonderful Thanksgiving....

Bless each everyone of you!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> One thing that I'll be forever greatful for, is to call each and everyone of you a FRIEND. You couldn't come closer to my heart, even if we're of the same flesh and blood....
> 
> I wish you and your loved ones, a most wonderful Thanksgiving....
> 
> Bless each everyone of you!



That's a tough post to follow Lucky. Stated beautifully, and much appreciated! 

Got a feeling that most of us here feel the same way; I certainly do!

A happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

Ditto that sentiment!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> One thing that I'll be forever greatful for, is to call each and everyone of you a FRIEND. You couldn't come closer to my heart, even if we're of the same flesh and blood....
> 
> I wish you and your loved ones, a most wonderful Thanksgiving....
> 
> Bless each everyone of you!



Same to you, although its not Thanksgiving there, hope you and your family are doin' well!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot the Sweet Potatoes and Cranberry Sauce, and I will not be doing the Crab Legs now. Here is my menu.

*Appetizer*
Shrimp Cocktail
Deviled Eggs
Veggie Platter w/. Dips

*Main Course*
Turkey
Glazed Ham (glazed with a Brown Sugar, stone ground mustard and apple vinegar glaze)
Stuffing
Mashed Potatos
Carrots
Giblet Gravy
Cranberry Sauce
Candied Sweet Potatoes
Dinner Rolls
Corn on the Cobb
Macaroni and Cheese
Green Bean Casserole

*Dessert*
Pumpkin Pie
Blue Berry Pie
Apple Pie

Like I said though. We will not be eating until Saturday. 



Lucky13 said:


> One thing that I'll be forever greatful for, is to call each and everyone of you a FRIEND. You couldn't come closer to my heart, even if we're of the same flesh and blood....
> 
> I wish you and your loved ones, a most wonderful Thanksgiving....
> 
> Bless each everyone of you!



Thank you my friend, and I can say the same for you.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all.

P.S. From the looks of his siggy, looks as if Njaco may be serving Venison (Reindeer) for next months holiday meal


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2009)

U motherfu*kers are crackin me up over here....

Erich, u had me with tears in my eyes man.... Sorry about ur Mom in law, please give Kath Becca an my best regards.....

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone....

Jan, u gotta stop posting drunk.........


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2009)

Let's also keep our friends that have lost family this year in our thoughts and prayers too. Holidays are tough after the loss of a loved one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2009)

A-Fricken-Men........


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> U motherfu*kers are crackin me up over here....
> 
> Erich, u had me with tears in my eyes man.... Sorry about ur Mom in law, please give Kath Becca an my best regards.....
> 
> ...



Stone cold sober Brother and I meant every single word...


----------



## tango35 (Nov 26, 2009)

As a nonamerican, i wish all the american folks here a a fine and safe thanksgiving day and god bless you all.
Be kind to the turkey nd good appetite.

greets
Thomas


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

From me too. Have a good one guys!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2009)

Well just got back from eating with the troops at the airfield. They had a VTC set up and the troops in Iraq were able to talk to there families at the dining facility. Was pretty neat. Food was good.

Just have to work tomorrow and then I will slave in the kitchen all day on Saturday for our Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey, Happy Thanksgiving everybody!! 

Thanks Tango and A4K! Hope everybody has a good one! I think I posted this in another thread by accident.


----------



## proton45 (Nov 26, 2009)

I woke up to the smell of pumpkin pies baking...Mmmmmmm


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to my pseudo-fam! Y'all have a good one, and stay safe!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 26, 2009)

Have a happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2009)

Stay safe everybody!


----------

